# 4..20mA an 12bit Analogeingang



## capri-fan (30 August 2006)

Hallo 

ich habe einen Seilzuggeber (15000mm) mit einer 4..20mA Schnittstelle an einer S7-300 313C angeschlossen. Die Analogeingänge haben 12bit Auflösung. Nun möchte ich aber relativ genau (am besten in Milimetern) den Seilzuggeber abfragen. Meine Werte in der VAT variieren aber immer in 16er Schritten.
Kann ich mit einer Erweiterungsbaugruppe mit 14bit Auflösung eine bessere Genauigkeit erzielen? 
Und was heißt 15bit unipolar? 

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab! 

MfG
Dierk


----------



## thomass5 (30 August 2006)

Hallo,

wie das genau bei der 313C ist müsste in derem Handbuch stehen aber es gieb die Eigenart die Bits nicht rechtsbündig auf das Wort zu legen, so das dieser 16er Sprung zustandekommen kann.Wenn du die Bits nach rechts schiebst undrichtig  scalierst kommst du dann vielleicht hin?

Grüße Thomas


----------



## volker (30 August 2006)

12 bit = 4096 einheiten
15 bit = 32768

unipolar bedeute von 0 bis ... , also ohne vorzeichen. daher nur positiv

bei 12 bit kommst du also auf 15000 / 4096 = 3,66 mm/einheit
bei  15 auf 0,46 mm


----------



## MSB (30 August 2006)

Die Analogeingänge der 313C haben 11Bit + 1 Vorzeichenbit Auflösung,
das ergibt bei 15000 mm eine kleinsmögliche Änderung (15000:2048 von 7,...
bei einer 16bit Baugruppe dann 15000 / 27648 = 0,5 mm.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## volker (30 August 2006)

hab mich vertan

15 bit sind zwar 32768 aber die baugruppe liefert max 27648
du kommst dann also auf 0,54.

wenn du es genauer brauchst schau dir z.b. mal die seilzuggeber von t&r an.


----------



## capri-fan (31 August 2006)

Hallo,

danke euch allen. Ich habe mir jetzt mal eine Baugruppe bestellt und werde mal weiter testen.

MfG
Dierk


----------



## vmarcus (19 Juni 2007)

*Die Genauigkeit des Sensors ist wichtig*

Die Genauigkeit bzw. Linearität ist bei den meisten Seillängengebern 0.1% vom Messbereich (analog 0...10V, 4...230mA) als Option 0,05% die Hälfte,

http://www.waycon.de/fileadmin/pdf/Seilzug_Sensor_SX.pdf
Datenblatt Seilzugsensor

bei einer Messlänge von 1500mm, (1500mm*0,1%)  macht das ±1,5mm Genauigkeit. Dein Ergebnis ist 1,5mm zu lang oder 1,5mm max zu kurz.
Eine SPS mit 12bit Auflösung 1500mm/4096 = 0,366mm ist völlig ausreichend


----------



## kpeter (20 Juni 2007)

vmarcus schrieb:


> Die Genauigkeit bzw. Linearität ist bei den meisten Seillängengebern 0.1% vom Messbereich (analog 0...10V, 4...230mA) als Option 0,05% die Hälfte,
> 
> http://www.waycon.de/fileadmin/pdf/Seilzug_Sensor_SX.pdf
> Datenblatt Seilzugsensor
> ...


 

Nur zur anmerkung die karte ist nicht ausreichend da 3,6 mm 

15000 / 4096 = 3,6


----------



## vmarcus (20 Juni 2007)

kpeter schrieb:


> Nur zur anmerkung die karte ist nicht ausreichend da 3,6 mm
> 
> 15000 / 4096 = 3,6




bei 15000mm Messlänge ist die Genauigkeit 15mm


----------



## hugo (15 Juli 2007)

schau dir mal den baustein ain von oscat an er ist im source und dient zur skalierung von beliebigen ad wandlern auch solchen mit sign bit.
zum beispiel kannst du damit auch einen wandler skalieren der 12 bit hat und bit15 als sign verwendet.
die bibliothek von oscat findest du unter www.oscat.de


----------

